# Hello from New Jersey



## warthog (Apr 16, 2010)

Found this forum via a friend. Site perked up my interest in creating some Halloween goodies. Glad to be in board and hello to everyone.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello and Welcome! Who is your friend and did he ever attend the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take? I hope you like it here we have so many talented people who post on this site. I'm sure you will have people from the group contacting you if you want to join the make and take. Enjoy!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome to another haunter from the Garden state! As Sharon mentioned, the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take group will probably contacting you...ok, ok.....that's my job I guess as the hostess of the group..lol. We meet once a month here in Neptune, and you can find all the information in the Gatherings and Events section of the forum. If you're interested in joining us, send me a PM and I'll send you all the information. The more the merrier (especially now that the weather is getting warmer). We've been meeting consistently for almost 5 years now, only missing MAYBE 6 or so meetings in all those years, and have grown from 4 to around 23 people. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum warthog!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to our little place we call.....hauntforum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

HUH? Hey trish, how did you post before warthog did?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum warthog!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL...I'm psychic? Magic? Talented? NAH.......they posted, then Joiseygirl posted then me. Maybe it showed up backwards on your computer! :googly:


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome from another Jerseyite


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello New Jersey. Welcome to the forum warthog.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Howdy warthog.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome I am also part of the NJ/PA make and take group. wher in NJ are you located?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, warthog


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! Very interesting handle... :lolkin:


----------

